# How well does my bike fit me?



## BuckeyeBiker (Aug 2, 2006)

Reading the thread on Merckx got me thinking about how well my bike fits. It feels pretty good now, but I want some *honest* advice/suggestions on how I might be able to tweak my setup (saddle fore and aft position, height, stem length and height etc.) so it's as customized to me as it can be. I know it's difficult to tell much from a photo.

Here's a recent pic of me on my main ride:









Thanks!


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

Judging by your left leg, your seat could be slightly higher ... not much though ... maybe it is just the picture angle. It's hard to tell. When you look down at the front, can you see your front hub or do your handlebars block the view?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

To me, the saddle seems too high. With the crank *not* anywhere near bottom dead center, your left knee angle is already 150 degrees. For most riders, a knee angle range of 145-155 degrees _at crank bottom dead center_ is the standard recommendation for the initial setup. (Some coaches express knee angle at 180 minus x, so they would say 30 degrees instead of 150 degrees here.) Lowering your saddle will make you feel as if you lost power at first, but give it a try for a week. You might actually gain power by being able to pedal smoother through the bottom of the stroke. Keep in mind, though, that my recommendation is based on one photograph only, so don't put all that much stock into it.


----------



## BuckeyeBiker (Aug 2, 2006)

bwhite_4 said:


> Judging by your left leg, your seat could be slightly higher ... not much though ... maybe it is just the picture angle. It's hard to tell. When you look down at the front, can you see your front hub or do your handlebars block the view?


I see the hub and it's behind the handlebars when I place my hand on the flat horizontal part of the handlebars. When I stretch out to the hoods of the brake levers part of the hub becomes obscured by the handlebars but not all of it.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Forget the front hub thing, it's ancient lore and of little or no value nowadays. There was never any agreement on when you should not see your hub—head held high or low, on drops, on hoods, bike on trainer, on the road easy pedaling, on the road under full power. Horizontally, your position looks good to me, so the bike appears to fit you well. You could put a little more bend into your elbow when you're putting out the power, but that's just quibbles.


----------



## BuckeyeBiker (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for the advice guys. I really appreciate it. I usually have more bend in the ole elbows. Guess I just tensed up for the picture.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Consult a coach who can see you riding (under power).


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Or warm up on the trainer for 15min (important); take your digital camera and set it up while you're on the trainer, and ride for a minute or so and post it for us to watch.


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

I just realized you are from Columbus. I am from Columbus, but now live in Fort Lauderdale.


----------



## BuckeyeBiker (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm in Jacksonville for 12 weeks this summer, but I'll be back in Columbus this fall.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

BuckeyeBiker said:


> I'm in Jacksonville for 12 weeks this summer, but I'll be back in Columbus this fall.


yeah...enjoy your last summer off for 3 more years..... (off of school at least)

BTW....my daughter THINKS she knows who you are.....lol


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

BuckeyeBiker said:


> I'm in Jacksonville for 12 weeks this summer, but I'll be back in Columbus this fall.


Cool. My family still lives in Columbus, so we visit a couple times a year. Someday, maybe I'll bring my bike or rent one to get a little riding in.


----------



## leviathans_child (May 23, 2008)

seat higher and more forward...

leg should nearly be straight...and your knees to far behind the pedal


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Take all the seat height comments with a grain of salt, there is a very wide acceptable range and the only expert on how much leg extension you should have is ultimately you.

I would ask yourself how frequently you find yourself using your drops. Your position to the hoods looks quite aggressive/low (if it's comfortable to you then don't worry about it) and if you don't often use your drops then you're essentially "wasting" a hand position and should consider raising your bar so that you're using all of it and have a greater range of usable positions.


----------



## BuckeyeBiker (Aug 2, 2006)

I've been thinking about raising my bar height by flipping the stem over. Maybe I'll take my bike in to a local shop and have them look at it tomorrow.

I very rarely use the drops so you've given me something to think about...


----------



## jim392 (May 30, 2007)

if your still wondering about your fit go to competive cyclist.com they have an online bike fitting system that give you 3 distinct fitting systems. i found it very useful for me good luck


----------



## BuckeyeBiker (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks, but I'm not riding that bike any more as I was in an accident that totaled the bike. Actually, I'm not riding much of anything right now until I get my new bike built in a few weeks.


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

If you can swing it, there is a fitting center in Pittsburgh called UPMC Cycling
Performance. I guess 167 miles is a bit much. They use lasers to measure
everything. Costs $75.00. I just think it is a much better idea to have an
independent professional who has done countless fittings and can watch
(and understand how to evaluate) you on the bike. Just too much involved
and the stakes are too high to try to do-it-yourself.


----------



## scott h (Apr 26, 2008)

If you are in Jax. Go to Open Road Bicycles...Hendricks location. Talk to Scott Summey....nice guy.


----------



## BuckeyeBiker (Aug 2, 2006)

scott h said:


> If you are in Jax. Go to Open Road Bicycles...Hendricks location. Talk to Scott Summey....nice guy.


Been there, done that. I'm back in Columbus now with a new bike...so all is good.


----------

